# Briggs and Stratton 18 HP Twin NO Spark



## uureggie (May 10, 2010)

I was unable to start my mower (battery was low), so I put it on a charger to charge it. While on the charger I tried to start, but it was not getting any fuel. So I sprayed Carb Cleaner into the Carburetor and the engine started but stopped a few seconds later. So I added more Carb Cleaner and restarted, but the engine never caught. I tried a 3rd time and the engine would no longer start. NO Spark! I decided to replace parts:
I replaced: Air Filter (dirty), Magneto (sparks were coming from the Magneto), Key Starter switch (corroded poles), fuel line (rubber was warn) and Fuel Filter (dirty) 
Still not getting any spark, Magneto the correct side is up. Tried starting with Kill wire removed (no Joy)
Checked the key on the fly wheel, all pieces are moving. Checked Seat, PTO and Brake safety switches all OK. If I try to start and release a switch it stops.
I have read the previous threads, but I do not know what else to try.. HELP!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

First start with basics what is the model and type numbers? I would assume an OHV engine but can be a very old L-head too.

Also when you say you're getting no spark is it with the plug grounded or is with just a screwdriver inserted in the lead the plug lead and attempting to arc to ground?



uureggie said:


> I was unable to start my mower (battery was low), so I put it on a charger to charge it. While on the charger I tried to start, but it was not getting any fuel. So I sprayed Carb Cleaner into the Carburetor and the engine started but stopped a few seconds later. So I added more Carb Cleaner and restarted, but the engine never caught. I tried a 3rd time and the engine would no longer start. NO Spark! I decided to replace parts:
> I replaced: Air Filter (dirty), Magneto (sparks were coming from the Magneto), Key Starter switch (corroded poles), fuel line (rubber was warn) and Fuel Filter (dirty)
> Still not getting any spark, Magneto the correct side is up. Tried starting with Kill wire removed (no Joy)
> Checked the key on the fly wheel, all pieces are moving. Checked Seat, PTO and Brake safety switches all OK. If I try to start and release a switch it stops.
> I have read the previous threads, but I do not know what else to try.. HELP!


----------

